# Log Cabins



## phr0zen (Nov 24, 2008)

Is it possible for a single person to build their own log cabin? It seems like once the logs reach a certain height on the wall how would the person get them up there without a rope, some angled pieces of wood, and a horse?


----------



## SJZ (Nov 17, 2008)

phr0zen said:


> Is it possible for a single person to build their own log cabin? It seems like once the logs reach a certain height on the wall how would the person get them up there without a rope, some angled pieces of wood, and a horse?


I suggest you check out this video:




Do a Google search to find the complete film.
*Alone in the Wilderness 
Richard "Dick" Proenneke*


----------



## dilligaf (Oct 17, 2008)

yup its possible..

here is a link to some of our pictures of building the cabin here.

feel free farm project- The log cabin


----------



## TaylorLohng (Nov 24, 2008)

What kind of wood are you planning on using, phr0zen?


----------



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm sure it's possible, but 2 people could do it 4 times faster. Find a friend and trade work. He helps you build a cabin and you help him do a project or do a project for him. A friend of mine from church got 15-20 people to come over and we erected the shell of his future home in 2-3 days. (corrogated metal) He is still framing, plumbing and wiring the inside.


----------



## Liltrouble (Mar 22, 2009)

*Of course you can!!! *

Hi everyone,

I just joined the forum today, what a great place! Yes you absolutely CAN build a log home all by your lonesome. I've taken 2 classes in Canada on how to hand-build one from the ground up and have 10 years experience in the log home industry. First off, you are MUCH better off doing it from scratch as opposed to a kit, not to mention WAAAAAY cheaper. It's possible to build a nice-sized log home from scratch (assuming you have construction skills) for as little as 10k if you know where to look for supplies, tools, etc. I plan on building mine and have a budget of 30k for the entire house which will be 2300 sq ft total living space....and I'm a girl...lol 
The trick is to think backwards....they did most everything with hand tools in the 17 & 1800's and built cabins that still stand today, so if you use some really simple and old-school methods to erect the shell you can get it done with just one person.....though I agree with the earlier post that two is a LOT easier and faster!!! LOL

In this case, if you take the time to learn some things, shop in the right places, and have decent skills, the sky's the limit! 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I've never built a log home. However, when it comes to construction projects of all types at least one extra pair of hands works wonders. Is there a reason why you want to build it by yourself? If you can get some friends or family to help it would make it much easier.


----------



## LittleFire (Jul 9, 2009)

There is also all kinds of log cabin simple plans on the internet to even in some magazines that you can find. I also have the book the Foxfire Book which is a group of students that recorded traditional folk culture of the Southern Appalachians. In this book you have also how to build a log cabin. Remember they did everything by hand using only hand tools!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Tex said:


> I'm sure it's possible, but 2 people could do it 4 times faster. Find a friend and trade work. He helps you build a cabin and you help him do a project or do a project for him. A friend of mine from church got 15-20 people to come over and we erected the shell of his future home in 2-3 days. (corrogated metal) He is still framing, plumbing and wiring the inside.


if you didn't do any framing, WHAT did you attach the corrugated to?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

FYI - The Google Ads @ the top of the screen rotate to Log Cabin Plans every few times


----------

